# Abdominal pains after breakfast



## Jemma Bailey (Mar 1, 2016)

A couple of months ago I was recommended by my doctor to try the low FODMAP diet.

I had previously been having toast for my breakfast and always needed a bowel movement not long after eating (which would normally be a normal one, so not really a big deal) I only really had issues when it came to having breakfast on a Saturday as I start an hour earlier. For some reason it would give me bad stomach pains and Id often feel the need to go to the toilet whilst at work.

I started avoiding gluten (as recommended on the low fodmap diet), I tried GF breads but sometimes the smell of it toasted would make me feel sick and it just isnt nice.

So I started having Oats for breakfast. But I get to work and it seems to be making me nauseous and I have stomach pains from it which can last all day.

Its like I cant win either way







Ive come to the conclusion that even though they're gluten free oats must be one of the foods to avoid, is anyone else the same?

I definately need breakfast to get me through the morning so I may aswell go back to eating whitebread as my symptoms didnt seem as bad.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Try eggs. Vegetable frittata.

Forget FB breads as full of sugars.

Also staying off or very low of grains would be better.


----------



## Jemma Bailey (Mar 1, 2016)

What are low grains?


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

A diet low in grains. So don't eat much wheat, corn, rice, barley etc etc.


----------

